# Chinese Dough meets ... Challenge!



## CraigC (Jul 17, 2016)

Choose your "dough", wanton wrappers, pot sticker, dim sum and bun. Use fillings from another ethnic cusine and whatever sauces/condiments you wish to create a "fusion" dish. The only rule is that you must use some form of Chinese dough/wrapper. You can fry, steam, boil, bake etc. Pics are a must and we can even have winners, 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Recipes must be included! Anybody game?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm in! When is the deadline? I need to go grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm in! When is the deadline? I need to go grocery shopping tomorrow.



What do you think? A month, two months?


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 17, 2016)

I haven't tried a Chinese dough, love to try out some pot stickers, southwest would be easy, peppers tomatoes and corn or Greek, thinking feta spinach and green olives? Interested, I need to figure out how to make the dough, though. 

Count me in.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2016)

We used to do something like this.   We called it DC's Golden Chef Competition, where we would choose a theme ingredient, and have to make an appetizer, a main course, with complimentary sides, and a desert containing the theme ingredient.  The results were very creative, and delicious.  But we tried doing it monthly, and it became too much.

I'm interested in seeing the results of this culinary exercise.  It ought to produce some happy faces.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 18, 2016)

CraigC said:


> The only rule is that you must use some form of Chinese dough/wrapper. You can fry, steam, boil, bake etc. Pics are a must and we can even have winners, 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Recipes must be included! Anybody game?



Ya betcha. I can confirm that homemade potsticker skins are better than shop-bought, but not by enough to be worth the extra bother, but I can also confirm that making hand-made potstickers allows you to dial in any country you wish, with great results. Sauerbraten and sauerkraut are a killer combination, for example, especially when served with sweet cabbage and lots of mustard.

There's a current thread about appetizer finger-food, and I should go and mention shu mai, which are trivially-simple to make, because they don't need to be sealed, and are gently steamed:





I'll post an original recipe when I get a minute, but this is the one I learned from, again from Marc at norecipes.com.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 18, 2016)

Oops, I guess I didn't mention that you don't have to make the dough!


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 18, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> Ya betcha. I can confirm that homemade potsticker skins are better than shop-bought, but not by enough to be worth the extra bother,.


 
I actually prefer the frozen skins from the Oriental market over the homemade and certainly don't taste any difference since the dough really has very little flavor and is just there as an envelope for the yummy insides and to soak up your dipping sauce.  

The homemade dough tends to get very brittle and break when you freeze them, besides the fact that the dough fairy better be firmly on your side if they happen to start defrosting before you get them in the pan (they stick to just about anything and tear if you so much as look at them wrong).  I made the dough for years and it was such a job that I'd always makes lots to have enough to freeze for a couple more meals since it was such a production.  It would take hours between making the dough, rolling out all those little circles, then filling, and I'd be exhausted by the time everything was done.  

Now, with the frozen dough skins (that just take a-half hour or so to thaw) I can make up a batch of 50 or so in about another half-hour once the filling is made or pulled from the freezer and defrosted.  

Just a tip to help with filling for the challenge.  Make sure everything is chopped small and get an ice cream scoop of about an inch or so diameter.  The scoop makes the filling process MUCH faster and you get even amounts of filling in each dumpling.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 18, 2016)

CraigC said:


> What do you think? A month, two months?



How about we give it a month and see how it goes?

And thanks for the tips, medtran.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 18, 2016)

*Mu Shu Pork wrappers, homemade*



CraigC said:


> Oops, I guess I didn't mention that you don't have to make the dough!



But where's the fun in that? This posting qualifies as a Stop Press, because Cooks' Illustrated just today came up with a brainless way to make transparently-thin mu shu pork wrappers. (They're usually out of their depth talking Asian recipes, so I'm impressed.)

7 1/2 oz or 1.5 C all-purpose flour
3/4 C boiling water

Mix, knead for 4 minutes until smooth. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and rest 30 min, then roll into 12" log, cut into into 1" pieces and form by hand into circles approx 3" around. Paint tops of half of them thoroughly with toasted sesame oil and place the other six on top.  Roll the dough-sandwiches out to 7".

Add thin slick of oil to medium-heat nonstick frying pan and fry on each side for 40-60 seconds per side, looking for occasional bubbles in the dough. Cool down for a few seconds then peel the layers apart, giving transparently-thin wrappers.

Perhaps all-purpose is best, here, but CI considers all alternatives to be beyond the reach of their audience, so experiment away.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 20, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> How about we give it a month and see how it goes?
> 
> And thanks for the tips, medtran.



A month it is then! I'll make the first of our offering over the weekend.


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 20, 2016)

CraigC said:


> A month it is then! I'll make the first of our offering over the weekend.



OK I am leaving tomorrow for a week of camping (Chincoteague Island, going down for the pony swim), but I'll make something next week, so I am in. I'm thinking of Russian cuisine, so we are talking beef, cabbage, radishes onions and turnips. Like an oriental perigoi, right?  I was gonna go Greek, and still might if feta cheese is still on sale, but I kind of like the idea of Russian pot stickers. If we have a month I can do it, I am going to be away from my kitchen this week, and I'm not gonna try an unfamiliar dough on the campfire. 

I haven't tried a Chinese dough before. Should be fun. 

Best,

TBS


----------



## CraigC (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't forget that blue crab is in down there. Steamed and soft-shell should be on the menu!


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 20, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Don't forget that blue crab is in down there. Steamed and soft-shell should be on the menu!



Heck yeah! outRIAAge just posted a cool sounding crab recipe, maybe to complex for camp, but we are gonna be crabbing. Worst case I am just gonna pack them into a dutch oven with some corn, onions, and Old Bay. 

So you decided what cuisine you are using, or you leaving it a surprise?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 20, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> But where's the fun in that?



We have tried these kinds of events before. The harder you make it for people to participate, the fewer will. I think it's more fun to enable more people to get creative


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 20, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> We have tried these kinds of events before. The harder you make it for people to participate, the fewer will. I think it's more fun to enable more people to get creative



I'm in, I only have a couple of posts, but I think it is interesting.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 22, 2016)

We're going Korean fusion, 1 will be with Cuban sandwich and the other will be Cajun/Low Country with andouille, shrimp and grits.  I'm brining the cabbage for my 2 kinds of kimchi and all the other ingredients are ready to mix up with the cabbage as soon as it's ready to go.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 23, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> We have tried these kinds of events before. The harder you make it for people to participate, the fewer will. I think it's more fun to enable more people to get creative



I was the one complaining that it's no fun to use pre-made wrappers, and I was dreaming of Mediterranean potstickers using my newly-invented grape-leaf dough, but I completely take your point. Restrictions don't limit creativity, they enhance it.

For example: the villanelle, which is probably the most extreme and arbitrary-sounding set of restrictions of all poetic forms, and yet Dylan Thomas came up with "Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night", which is only improved by hewing to the supposedly-arbitrary form.

*SO: Only pre-made wrappers allowed. Everybody agree?*


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 23, 2016)

*AND* we're only allowed to use snips and snails and puppy-dog tails, agreed?

(Be careful in answering: those are typical Scottish ingredients 

Not quite off-topic: Here's a lovely Scottish song: "For Mr. Thomas," that echoes the sentiment of that poem:

_Ah, Mr. Thomas let us ramble through the midnight fair
Let us throw old bottles at the Ferris wheel
Let us paint "Library" on the library let us raid the moonlight
Let us steal whatever we are supposed to steal

Let us watch while the days grow daily more mundane
That rough God go riding with his shears
Hack wide the belly of the swollen mountains
And rip molten heroes forth from their furious tears_​


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 23, 2016)

You can use whatever wrappers, filling, etc you want.  That was the whole point of Craig's and GG's posts.  Makes it easier for people to find/use ingredients and make what they'll eat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 23, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> I was the one complaining that it's no fun to use pre-made wrappers, and I was dreaming of Mediterranean potstickers using my newly-invented grape-leaf dough, but I completely take your point. Restrictions don't limit creativity, they enhance it.
> 
> For example: the villanelle, which is probably the most extreme and arbitrary-sounding set of restrictions of all poetic forms, and yet Dylan Thomas came up with "Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night", which is only improved by hewing to the supposedly-arbitrary form.
> 
> *SO: Only pre-made wrappers allowed. Everybody agree?*



How about this? *You* are only allowed to participate if you make your own wrappers, filling and sauce. Everyone else can choose to use a pre-made wrapper. I think everyone will agree.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 23, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> How about this? *You* are only allowed to participate if you make your own wrappers, filling and sauce. Everyone else can choose to use a pre-made wrapper. I think everyone will agree.



Pretentious? Moi?


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll answer for her, though she, of course, is welcome to add.  No, just a low tolerance for......


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 23, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> I'll answer for her, though she, of course, is welcome to add.  No, just a low tolerance for......



Aw, medtran, you know me so well


----------



## Cooksie (Jul 28, 2016)

Haven't posted here for quite a while, but I'll participate.  I love this sort of challenge.  It makes me think outside the box.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 31, 2016)

As I wrote previously, we went with a Korean fusion. Used 2 homemade kimchis tailored to each combo. 

First, Cuban Sandwich. Used a pretty basic kimchi recipe but added more cucumber for the pickles used in the sammie. Next time, I'll use a lot more cukes and less cabbage I think, maybe a little less gochugaru and more cumin. Filling was ground pork, ham, swiss cheese, some tamari, sesame oil, more cumin, S and P. Sauce was rice wine vinegar, sugar, garlic, red pepper flakes brought to a boil, cooled, lime juice and cilantro. 

_




_








Next, Cajun/Creole/Low Country andouille, shrimp and grits. Kimchee had the trinity and some grits (some kimchis use rice), as well as homemade Creole spice from Paul Prudhomme's mix. Filling was ground pork, andouille, shrimp, red bell pepper, kimchi, a bit of tamari (instead of soy sauce), a bit of sesame oil, S and P. Sauce was a play on PP's brown sauce for fish. 











Cooking in the pan. 





Dinner is served!


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 3, 2016)

1/8 to 1/4 inch cubes of golden porky goodness ready to mix into the filling for Chinese soup dumplings in the next few days.  Boy was it a relief when I checked the pan yesterday and it had gelled so nicely.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Sep 3, 2016)

That looks great medtran49. 

Is anyone else still doing this? I want to join in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2016)

I bought the wrappers, but haven't come up with a filling and sauce yet. I'm away from home till Friday, so I'll plan on doing something next week. 

Would love to see more ideas for inspiration!


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 3, 2016)

Well, I'm not doing a fusion this time.  Like I wrote in the dinner thread a couple of nights ago, I've wanted to make these soup dumplings Pork Soup Dumplings Recipe - Bon Appétit ever since I saw the article in the magazine.  

I am, however, going to make the dough.  We bought a flour mix that supposedly is the best for making buns on 1 of our recent trips to the Oriental market.  It wasn't anymore expensive than regular flour or rice flour so I'm guessing (hoping) we weren't getting the run around.  They seem pretty nice in that place, even though most of them don't speak English AT ALL.  They'll run and get 1 of the 1 or 2 employees that does.  Besides that, when we were checking out once, we were getting stuff to make sushi, besides restocking a couple of things we were out of, 1 of which was black vinegar.  The lady checking us out stopped when she got to the black vinegar and said you aren't using this for sushi are you?  We said no, that it was just to restock, though the other things were for sushi.  She said "Oh, okay, just wanted to be sure."  

Anyway, I've been watching the video on rolling out the dough and shaping (18 crimps is the magic number for the soup buns) so we'll see how I do.  I've got the pot stickers down pat but I haven't had to make the dough and roll it out and then fill and shape the dumplings in a LONG time since I discovered the pre-made wrappers for pot stickers.  Will be interesting.  

Got some baby bok choy and shitake mushrooms to go with.  Haven't decided yet whether to just serve them as a side or whether to try and make vegetarian dumplings with them.  Guess I'll see how the main dish dumplings go first.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for reviving this thread.  I had forgotten about it, but I'm going to do something this week.

Thinking.......
Thinking.......
Thinking some more.........


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, like I wrote in the dinner thread, I'll be getting these in a restaurant from now on.  It did take me a while to figure out how to get these pleated, and they still don't look that great even after doing 24 of them, and it took FOREVER.  It looked easy in the video, not so much in real life, at least without a lot of practice.  I started rolling out dough and shaping about 5:30 ish and we didn't eat until 7:00, and I NEVER stopped working on them.  I know there's always a learning curve, but jeez louise.  I still have another 24 to roll out and shape that will be going in the freezer.  Several of them sprung a leak, some because I stretched the dough too much so that it was too thin and tore and/or poked it with a fingernail, and some because I forgot to spray the lettuce lining the steamer basked with cooking spray (recipe said to, I just was so tired and wanted to be done with it by then that I forgot, obviously there was a reason for it) and they stuck to the leaves.  Even the ones that sprung a leak were pretty good, and every single one of them got eaten.  

I didn't much like the sauce in the Bon Appetit recipe, WAY too much vinegar for me, but Craig thought it was pretty good.  

I only took a pic of the dinner plate last night.  I'll take a pic of a ready to shape one later today when I finish them up for the freezer. 

Obviously, if you aren't doing a recipe that needs a yeast-dough wrapper, I'd recommend you go with the frozen wrappers you can buy in Oriental markets.  Unfortunately, the ones in the markets around here aren't quite as big as what the recipe called for.  Guess I could just use a smaller amount of filling and I may do just that today if I will have some wrappers in the freezer instead of messing with rolling out 24 more little circles.  We'll see.  Having the wrappers already made is a *HUGE *plus in my book.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh, I did find a little tip about the filling while doing these.  Mix the filling as little as possible as over-mixing causes it to become dense and tough.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks beautiful medtran


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 5, 2016)

Those are so cute, *medtran*! They look like they are a lot of work. It took me forever the first time I made my own pot stickers. It also was my last time. I think it's gonna stay that way...


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks ladies, but I  think they are a bit rough looking.  At least they tasted good.

CG, I encourage you to try again with the premade wrappers.  I've made the potstickers enough that I can fill and shape 50 in just over a-half hour using a tablespoon scoop and making them assembly line style in batches.  Once you get the pleating down it goes fast.  

I ended up freezing the rest of the filling, just didn't feel like messing with them again tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 5, 2016)

That's OK, *medtran*, if I'm going to practice stuffing something properly, I think I'll first work on pierogis. They're basically Polish pot stickers anyway!  I have made fresh spring rolls several times since my first fight with the wraps, and I'm no longer clumsy with that rice paper. Baby steps.

I know you mentioned using gyoza wrappers when I tried making pot stickers that one time. It's on my list. We just haven't taken the 64 miles drive, give or take five miles depending on which route you take, to the Asian grocery store we like. There are a couple closer, but they're tiny and smell...odd. And not in a good way "odd".


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 5, 2016)

I dunno, medtran, they look pretty dang good to me.  But I certainly understand why you want pre-made wrappers.  What a pain.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 6, 2016)

I did this tonight!  

I had some Chinese bao in the freezer, so I steamed some of those puffy little taco shaped buns. 

The fushion came from duck confit (french), pickled watermelon rind (American south), Chinese barbecue sauce, peanuts (more Thai than Chinese), cilantro (almost everywhere).  

On the side we had some leftover pistachio apricot quinoa (north African).  

Very tasty morsels.
I'll post some pics later.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds good SilverSage.  Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 7, 2016)

They look a little simple, but they packed a punch of flavor.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks good, Silversage!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't think they look simple at all, SS, very elegant!


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 7, 2016)

Same as the 2 above.  thumbs up.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 7, 2016)

WOW  how did I miss this thread?  Just finished reading all the posts but the only pics that show are the last two.  What happened? 

I've been making my own Won Tons for years.  Have just recently started with DimSum - Pot Stickers and Dumplings.  I am very fortunate to have a really good Asian market near...  well, ok, it is 45 min there, 45 min (or more) browsing, and 45 min home...  and then I have to stop at the Kitchen Ware store on my way home, just in case I have any money left over...  

I can get frozen wrappers for Pot Stickers and Dumplings.  They are different thickness'.  Also one is made with egg and the other not.  The egg one says it is for dumplings, seems to be thinner and there are approx. 83 pcs per pkg.
The no egg one is for pot stickers, is thicker and there are approx. 45 pcs per pkg.
Both pkg are 3409 g.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 8, 2016)

All the pics still show up for me and they are all still in my "dinner" album (not dinner 2) in the same place so don't know why links wouldn't work.  Did you get the little box?  try right clicking on the box?


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 8, 2016)

They all turned up today!  Don't know what I did yesterday.  

Oh my - haven't had breakfast but I think I'm heading to the freezer to pull out some dumplings to steam.  

I have to practice the steaming/frying part with the dim sums and I always manage to tear the dumplings too.  Perhaps I cook them too long?   ahh practice, practice practice...


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 8, 2016)

Well I haven't had any problems with tearing with the premade wrappers unless I accidentally poke a fingernail through.  

I've gathered some tips along the way.  When steaming, either steam on little squares of parchment paper or use cabbage or lettuce leaves that have been sprayed with nonstick cooking spray.  NEVER EVER steam directly on the bamboo.  

When making potstickers, I always use a nonstick pan and still use plenty of vegetable or canola oil and I don't really move them, just turn the entire pan about half-way through the initial cooking time, maybe jiggle pan a bit, and cook until golden brown on bottom.  If there's any resistance when you try to check the bottoms, they are either not brown enough to release yet or you didn't use enough oil.  If I remember correctly it takes about 6-8 minutes over medium heat.  Then, I rotate the pan back to the original spot, put in the water to steam them, and cook until done, turning the pan again about half-way through to ensure they cook evenly.  Total steaming time of about 8-10 minutes, adding water in small amounts if needed so pan doesn't dry out.   I've never had one stick or tear doing it this way.  You want to pull them when there is still some residual oil/water left in the pan, don't ever cook it totally dry.  Just wipe out residual oil/water with paper towels before starting the next batch.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks medtran, I do steam on parchment, lettuce or cabbage leaves, never thought of spraying them thou.  It is usually just as I'm plating them they tear.  Sometimes I can tell I wasn't careful enough closing them up and there is an airpocket that has expanded. I guess it also wouldn't hurt to spray the dumpling itself a tiny bit.

That air could be with the others too - I use sesame oil to fry as that is how I see it in most recipes. Perhaps I'm just not using enough.  Asian market girls all insist on sesame oil too.  They laugh and keep saying practice practice, very easy, practice practice!  LOL


----------

